# Prime has really increased in price. Is there



## marsbennett (Nov 11, 2008)

an alternative for dechlorination that is as effective as prime, but doesn't cost so much?


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Have you checked www.kensfish.com for prime? He sells the two liter bottles for $34.49. That's not too bad of a price and it should last quite a while.


----------



## Camaro4Me (Mar 27, 2009)

Are you following the correct dosages per gallon?

I ask because, it would _seem_ that if all you want in a product is to remove chlorines and chloramines, there are cheaper products (I was all prepared to 'sell' you on a simple chlorine remover). But - if you look at the dosages and gallons treated per ounce, Prime really is the cheapest route (and here all along I thought I was saving a buck by using the "cheap stuff").

I looked at what I thought was the cheapest, Aquasafe 16.9 oz $6.89 - it only removes chlorines/chloramines, as compared to Prime 16.9 oz. $10.99 that not only remove the chlorines/chloramines, but also detox the ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates. It would appear by price per ounce the Prime is more expensive - however, when you read the labels, the 16.9 oz. Aquasafe only treats 1000 gallons, while the 16.9 oz. Prime treats 5000 gallons!

So make sure you're following the correct dosages, because when you looks at gallons treated per oz., and the extra detoxing you get - you really can't beat the Prime!

And thanks :thumb: Without this post, I would have continued "saving" myself right into bankruptcy!  :roll:


----------



## marsbennett (Nov 11, 2008)

Camaro4Me said:


> Are you following the correct dosages per gallon?
> 
> I ask because, it would _seem_ that if all you want in a product is to remove chlorines and chloramines, there are cheaper products (I was all prepared to 'sell' you on a simple chlorine remover). But - if you look at the dosages and gallons treated per ounce, Prime really is the cheapest route (and here all along I thought I was saving a buck by using the "cheap stuff").
> 
> ...


 =D> I'm a bit of a 'free dripper'/pourer', to be honest.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Or you can really save some money and buy a 2 liter bottle of prime at Amazon for $41.25 shipped (that's shipped to my address) - http://www.amazon.com/SEACHEM-LABORATOR ... 052&sr=8-2 . That works out to $10.31 for 16.9 ounces shipped (it would be $19.66 shipped to me from aquarium guys).


----------



## LowCel (Apr 6, 2004)

Steve St.Laurent said:


> Or you can really save some money and buy a 2 liter bottle of prime at Amazon for $41.25 shipped (that's shipped to my address) - http://www.amazon.com/SEACHEM-LABORATOR ... 052&sr=8-2 . That works out to $10.31 for 16.9 ounces shipped (it would be $19.66 shipped to me from aquarium guys).


Good price, it is $42.95 (including shipping) from www.kensfish.com. The benefit to buying from Ken is he ships it the day you order or the following day. I have ordered from Amazon and it has taken a week or longer for an item to ship. The other reason to buy from Ken is that you would be supporting a forum sponsor.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

Good to know, thanks - I missed your post above. I'll order from him next time


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

chlor-am X?


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

"Safe" made by seachem treats 50,000 gallons and is around 10.00 for a 8.8 oz bottle,it treats chlorine chloramine,ammonia,nitrite and nitrate,but I just started using it myself so we'll see how it works.


----------



## Maxima308 (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone ever used pond conditioner for an aquarium?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... catid=5390

16oz and 9600gallon! I have a friend that uses it for a minnow holding tank and always wanted to try it...


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

reflexhunter said:


> "Safe" made by seachem treats 50,000 gallons and is around 10.00 for a 8.8 oz bottle,it treats chlorine chloramine,ammonia,nitrite and nitrate,but I just started using it myself so we'll see how it works.


Can you give us a bit more about "Safe"?

Seachem makes Prime and does not list anything by the name of "Safe" on their site... so you may have the wrong manufacturer...

Tetra makes an additive called "AquaSafe" but it's 16.9 fl. oz. bottle treats 2500 gallons as opposed to Prime's same sized bottle that treats 5,000...

API's Stress Coat 16 oz size only treats 960 gallons (2 teaspoons per 10 gal, sheesh!).

I get my Prime in bulk from Kensfish too 

PS - I keep a gallon in the closet... and use it to top off the 16 oz bottle and a 1.7 oz bottle which I keep on/under the tanks...


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

am i the only one who uses Amquel. i've been buying little bottles from the store. i'm looking for something in bulk. I see AmQuel Plus removes nitrate, nitrite, amonia, chorine and chlormaine.

I dont know how this compares to prime but its kept my fish alive so far.

i see for $32.75 and Treats 7,693 Gallons

any thoughts?

http://store.countryliving.com/show_pro ... term=49000

big als has price match plus 5% and think a free shipping this week


----------



## reflexhunter (Jul 25, 2009)

safe is made by seachem and is on there web site under water conditioners, it says it is the dry version of prime but is more concentrated than prime.hope that helped .


----------



## Natedawg63 (Sep 13, 2008)

reflexhunter said:


> safe is made by seachem and is on there web site under water conditioners, it says it is the dry version of prime but is more concentrated than prime.hope that helped .


Thanks for the Safe info... I am going from a guppy 60g tank to Munba's and have always used Seachem products. I like the fact that they have an entire line of products that has alot of science and research behind it - that way I feel safe when I go through my weekly/monthly maintenance using their stuff. Some of their products are a little pricey, but all my fish have always been so healthy for years using their products.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Found it! It wasn't listed on their main 'Products' page but was there when I dug a bit deeper - http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Safe.html


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

do you have to mix it in a small solution first or can you just sprinkle it around?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Safer to make a solution first. Funny I have just changed from Prime to Safe for the same price reasons. Plus I do not think my fish really need any slime coat promoters from a bottle and guess these just add bio load to an established tank. :wink: (Prime may be better for newer set ups though I think)
But then I am dealing with about 200g water changes.
Not sure I would bother changing for much less. opcorn:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

This is a direct quote from Seachem's website (the link I posted)



> May be added to aquarium directly, but is better if added to new water first.


It doesn't say anywhere on that page anything about mixing it into a liquid solution prior to adiging it to the aquarium, but it does mention adding it directly to the aquarium being an accpetible method of dosing...

I read that as, it is safe to 'just sprinkle it around'... although it makes sense to add it (or liquid Prime for that matter) directly in front of a filter return to maximize spreading it throughout the system.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

what do you mean slime coat adding to bio load? sounds counter productive? is this something i would want to do? my tank has been going since new years?

i though thte more slime on the fish the safer they are?


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Cheaper to add it to your water change water as you dose just for that.
Suprised that the crystals are safe added direct to the tank but if that is what they say then I guess you can claim your money back for any fish that eat em and die?
Not sure I would want my fish eating pure crystals of sulphonamides.

Hard to say about slime coats but I tend to think that if you have no unnatural irritants in your tank or water then the natural coating is enough. Too much slime coat can cause fish to become distressed (Extra gill movements like hard breathing) as it coats the gills and reduces gas exchange but on the skin then it does increase the protection against pathogens there. What you gain on the swings you lose on the roundabouts?


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

I agree it "sounds safer" to make a solution out of it... and it makes sense to do so...

I was just quoting their site...

24Tropheus, can you elaborate on your idea of slime coat adding to bioload? I've been using Prime as a dechlorinator for many years on tanks that have been established for many years... I've never noticed any evidence of this...

FYI -

Seachem also makes a â€œPond Primeâ€


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not sure I can, it is something I read about additives like Alovera and slime coat promoters in water safe products, with as far as I know of no provable benefit to fish. Bacteria in the filters will brake down most organic substances eventually to nitrate and other relatively harmless substances using oxygen and eventually being removed by water changes.
But I would like any organic stuff I add to my tanks to be of provable benefit before letting em take up bacteria and filter room and oxygen.
One reason I like Safe, none of this unproved stuff but just the essential and best sulphonamides binds to chlorine and ammonia without leaving free ammonia like some other products.
All these things are dealt with by the filters but it is best to remove them or failing that neutralize them before they get to the fish I think.
(different matter with new tanks or new fish were I think Prime may give some extra protection from new pathogens and maybe heavy metals in a new situation)
Not a worry in established tanks where the fish have become more adapted to the treated new water and do not I think suffer easily from normal levels of heavy metals in my tap water but this may not be the case for all water supplies.

Would not say a bad word about Prime I think it a great product just some guys can change to Safe as it is cheaper. :wink:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Gotchaâ€¦ and this is not to argue but just to contribute to conversationâ€¦

I am of the belief that most product manufacturers will boast details even if they are barely true, often misleading customers in the process. I have seen evidence of this in many aquarium additive manufacturersâ€¦

I do not have links to support this as I did this â€œresearchâ€™ some time ago, but I am of the belief that most of these produces â€œpromotes the production and regeneration of the natural slime coatâ€


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

There seems to be no notice of a product mentioned on page one. Chloram-X is a product talked up highly on the HILL Country Cichlid Club site. I have not used it but am finding it highly recommended by some on forums. Seems the main complaint is that it is not available in small sizes. Powder form in big quanities but liked by users for the price and effect. =D>


----------



## sweede (Oct 26, 2004)

illusions2281 said:


> am i the only one who uses Amquel. i've been buying little bottles from the store. i'm looking for something in bulk. I see AmQuel Plus removes nitrate, nitrite, amonia, chorine and chlormaine.


I used AmQuel+ to setup my 125 twice, a 20, and my 38g twice, each time 0 issues.


----------



## Gaynor (Apr 10, 2009)

I have got a six foot cichlid tank, and quite early on I was advised to use dechlorinators etc intended for pond use. I was told they were exactly the same, but just far more concentrated - hence you dont need to use as much - which means it is much cheaper!!! I have been using these for at least six months and do a 50% water change each week and have never had a problem.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Not all pond products are the same some just remove the chlorine leaving the ammonia free.
Look for the words removes chlorine and detoxifies ammonia, sadly some pond stuff is still sodium thiosulfate based (if it is not stated you can not be sure) and may not be sulphonamide based. Sodium thiosulfate leaves the water with chloramines with a dose of ammonia.
Getting the safe dose right for concentrated products can be harder. But yes they are a potential saving with the right checks. :thumb: 
Fuller explanation here http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/rev-cond.htm
Those with just chlorine can use a cheaper Sodium thiosulfate based dechlorinator but those with chloramines need I think a sulphonamide based product.


----------



## Jago (Oct 5, 2007)

Seachem Prime - 1 ml treats 10 gallons.
API Tap Water Conditioner - 1.25 ml treats 20 gallons.

Been using the Tap Water Conditioner for years now, great value.


----------

